# NY Times Tower



## Cliff (Dec 5, 2002)

anyone know more about this version of it? I actually like it alot!


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

Is it going to be built? I hope so.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

Wow, it looks great!


----------



## TowersNYC (May 17, 2003)

^ that tower is the entry design by Frank Ghery..for the New New York Times Tower....it was rejected...the actual tower under construction right now..can be seen in the construction threads forum...take a look..http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=205662


actual rendering...


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

The model that was shown to start this thread was cancelled, but that same design could be used for a project that is by Pace University.


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

I like the current design better.


----------



## mr_storms (Oct 29, 2005)

agreed, the other one is too radical for my tastes


----------



## Bertez (Jul 9, 2005)

I like the design of the lower levels......but......I think Frank went a bit to far with the curves


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

the first pic looks somewhat like a skyscraper in Shanghai :yes:


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

To me, it looks like someone held a magnifine glass at this building and is trying to melt it.


----------



## krull (Oct 8, 2005)

I did like the Frank Ghery tower... Oh well... I still like the new version anyway.


----------



## Alboboy11 (Dec 26, 2005)

o yes, i passed by it and didnt even kno that THAT was being built lol...the setting is excellent for this building also...

frank gehry is an amazing architect...his buildings are a lil out there, butthats what i like bout him


----------



## Giorgio (Oct 9, 2004)

I LOVE THE NEW DESIGN. Instanly in my top 10 fav skyscrapers.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

looks nice but the first renderm was better.


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The current design looks better and more organized! I hate those wierd looking skyscrapers like that first rendering or those planned for the WTC redevelopement!


----------



## mac71 (Dec 14, 2005)

Bertez said:


> I like the design of the lower levels......but......I think Frank went a bit to far with the curves


 hno: I think it has quite modest design in proportion to other Gehry's works.


----------



## The Mad Hatter!! (Oct 27, 2004)

unlike someone before my post said,i love wierd designs without them so of the most beautiful,innovative and style creating buildings wouldn't of gotten built i.e turning torso,cctv,chrysler..

the thing i like about gehry's design was the top iwas new and had an intresting facade,the base needed some work but overall a beatuy of a design..

i hate the new renzo paino design because it ordinary the facade is kinda boring,the top is blah,and the spire is WAY TO BIG.


----------



## CrazyCanuck (Oct 9, 2004)

TalB said:


> To me, it looks like someone held a magnifine glass at this building and is trying to melt it.


I agree, it looks to sloppy and disfigured. I like the chosen design except for that stupid spire.


----------



## TalB (Jun 8, 2005)

This is the site where this tower will be built, and it's on a this lot by Pace University with its new name, The Beekman Tower.


----------



## PotatoGuy (May 10, 2005)

some ppl really dont like the design, but i do


----------



## hkia (Oct 15, 2005)

I haven't seen anything by Gehry that I like.


----------

